# Weaning off of the pill...



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies,

I am new here, so not too sure whether this has been discussed. I couldn`t find anything in the search.

I am possibly TTC in January 2012, and have been planning it for quite awhile. I definitely wanted to be off the pill for a few months before attempting this.

A few years ago, I decided to go off of it as I had been on it for 8 years (I am just about 27). I stopped cold turkey and within 2-3 months I had horrible, awful, traumatizing acne! I had never had it before the pill or during, so it was very difficult to deal with. The acne stayed put from October - March and I kept hoping it would clear up but no luck :(

I finally got sick of it, since I wasn`t TTC anyways, so went back onto a lower version of the pill. It cleared up within 6 weeks.

Anyways, fast forward 2 years to me contemplating going off again -- and it was pretty terrifying. Needless to say, I needed to figure out another idea because I do NOT want to go through that again. So I did some reading, and found a few women online who had `weaned` themselves off the pill. They did this by slowly cutting the pills into smaller pieces over several months. It worked for some women with my same past experiences, so I decided to give it a try!

I started with half a pill (obviously using back up contraception) for a month, then a quarter pill for two more months. I am now pill free and just waiting to see if it worked! So far (3.5 months after starting to wean) I am clear skinned, but I will keep you all posted.

I am also taking a few supplements to offset the effects, including Vitex to regulate my LH-FSH hormone levels...

Anywho, thought there might be some other ladies out there who have had a similar experience with the pill and might benefit from this!


----------



## miss malteser

Hi, I came off the pill (clean break, no weaning) 2.5 weeks ago and was just wondering how long it took for your cycles to become regular again? I keep hearing horror stories about people who go for 6 months without having a period! x


----------



## MissMisery

Thank you! I'm planning on going off the pill soon and had no idea that could happen! I'm glad you cleared you face up. Acne is the worst. :flower:


----------



## mom2pne

miss malteser said:


> Hi, I came off the pill (clean break, no weaning) 2.5 weeks ago and was just wondering how long it took for your cycles to become regular again? I keep hearing horror stories about people who go for 6 months without having a period! x

I just stopped taking them after the last actual pill not the placebos and I got af right away and got pregnant.


----------



## gaiagirl

Well, technically I haven`t had a period pill free yet...I am at about 10 days into my first 100% pill free cycle, so we will see in just over 2 weeks.

Otherwise, I still had periods while taking half and quarter pills...but the cycles were kinda all over the place. For example, after going down in hormone (whole to half, half to quarter) my body thought it was in hormone withdrawal and I got AF a few days later...so it is hard to say what was `regular`during that time.

When I went off cold turkey years ago, my period took about 3 months to be predictable again but otherwise there were no issued. I didn`t chart though, so I dont know if I actually ovulated.


----------



## miss malteser

gaiagirl said:


> Well, technically I haven`t had a period pill free yet...I am at about 10 days into my first 100% pill free cycle, so we will see in just over 2 weeks.

So you´re in pretty much the same position as I am at the minute. I think i´m going to start charting just to make sure that I am ovulating but then stop charting once we´re trying to TTC as I don´t want to get too obsessive about the whole thing. Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

Yah, I have started charting ever since weaning off the pill, and so far no ovulation. That's obviously normal for being on the pill, but I sure hope it happens soon...

I do have a hard time remembering to take my temp every morning though! I always get up and go pee and THEN remember :wacko: Not good!


----------



## Beauty_Geek

Hi There,

I know this is an old thread and I can see you have been blessed with a bundle of joy. But I am starting the weaning processed and just wanted a success story of someone who weaned of BC and then feel pregnant. 

I'm guessing that's what happened with you gaiagirl? I was concerned that weaning would play havoc with my periods.


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi! Wow this was a walk down memory lane :) 

Yes I did start ovulating again, I think on cycle day 20 after completing stopping the pill. My cycles were a bit wonky...I would ovulate on day 17-19 and then get AF on day 28/29 so I had a pretty short luteal phase (if you are TTC these things will be familiar) lol.

I was worried that only 9 days for a luteal phase wasn't enough but I got pregnant the second cycle of trying! Such a relief :)

For the record I also had little to no acne or issues coming off the pill! Like night and day, I would definitely recommend the weaning thing :)


----------



## Beauty_Geek

Hey Gaiagirl,


Oh thank you so much for your reply! I'm so excited! I will be weaning over 6 months 3/4, 1/2 and 1/4 for 2 months each. So far I've done 2 weeks... So far so good. 

I want nothing more than to have children once this is done I will get on supplements to regulate my hormones and PRAY that it won't take too long. 

Thank again for the reply. You have no idea how much it means to me. :flower:
XX


----------



## gaiagirl

Awww good luck! Honestly try to just think positively and not get yourself down if you don't get pregnant right away. Enjoy your time pre-baby and just enjoy the ride!


----------

